# D2 and D2G files



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

I found this information, thanks to the work of Skrilax_CZ who was responsible for getting the motorola firmwares, I leave the link to their website:

http://sbf.droid-developers.org/cdma_droid2/list.php

I have seen that there is a file that says bootloader only, could be good for something?


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dark Cricket said:


> ...I have seen that there is a file that says bootloader only, could be good for something?


I too would like to know what the "bootloader only" is good for, or changes. Unfortunately, I'm too chicken/stupid to fiddle with it myself.


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

This is not a coward, my problem is that my D2G is the only phone I have, and it's hard to risk if I am unsure of what I do 



m.ksy said:


> Very interesting, I unpacked it and looks like it's unlocked Motorola Boot Manager (mbm), there is Bootloader Fastboot mode witch not present in previously firmwares. It is a pity that there is no for Droid X.


This could mean that we can flash kernels cooked? well, hopefully someone can confirm this, thank you very much m.ksy


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

These files are used in Verizon shops to repair bootloaders.

All they do is reflash the bootloader. These files have been available since, let me check&#8230;


```
% ls -l HS_S_signed_BL_D11_cdma_droid2we_Consumer_replacer.zip<br />
-rw-r--r--  1 fujibayashi  wheel  123450 Mar 13  2012 HS_S_signed_BL_D11_cdma_droid2we_Consumer_replacer.zip
```
Yeah. March 13th, 2012. I got it from a thread by hashcode, I think.

Oh and MD5 sums for SBF images inside these in case you want to go "LOL YOUR FILE HAS NO AP IN ITS NAME":


```
<br />
fd9c21c2c2ba5557be7519163613e7f1 *HS_S_signed_AP_BL_D11_cdma_droid2we_Consumer_replacer.sbf<br />
fd9c21c2c2ba5557be7519163613e7f1 *HS_S_signed_BL_D11_cdma_droid2we_Consumer_replacer.sbf
```
And this SBF file itself is dated Sun September 19 15:31:22 2010.


----------

